# Stuffy nose...sign of a girl?



## clairebear0

I have been congested my whole pregnancy (I am 9 weeks now). My Dad is convinced its a girl because of it, but I wanted to see if any previous Mom's out there experienced a stuffy nose/congestion throughout their pregnancy but delivered a boy?


----------



## Duejan2012

never heard of this one before lol. I cant remember with my daughter if my nose was stuffy. I never had a stuffy nose with my son but this time another girl i know my nose has been constantley stuffed lol. INtersting though. xx


----------



## happigail

Yes I had a stuffy nose with my daughter! I don't have one this time tho. Only 6 weeks tho.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

I had stuffy nose with my 1st ( a boy) and I have stuffy nose again - dont know sex though.


----------



## sue_88

Pregnancy rhinitis isn't associated with a gender, I've never even heard an old wives tale to that affect :shrug:

My rhinitis has been terrible all way though, I am having a girl but imagine it would have been no different had it been a boy.


----------



## Pearls18

This is a common pregnancy symptom nothing to do with gender, I believe it's to do with the increased blood supply in the woman? Either way it's not a sign of gender, I haven't had it this time but did have it with my son.


----------



## Mrs.Mcguin

Like the last two have said...this is due to increase in hormones in pregnancy..not gender. I had this symptom with all my pregnancies and I've had a girl and boy already. 



> What causes Pregnancy Rhinitis?
> Hormonal changes during pregnancy cause swelling of the lining of the nose, resulting in congestion. When it is severe enough, it can cause complete nasal obstruction.
> The result is similar to the effect of a bad &#8220;cold&#8221;. Occasionally Pregnancy Rhinitis includes over-production of secretions (mucus) and a resulting runny nose (Rhinorrhea) to accompany the misery of congestion.
> 
> What are the Symptoms?
> Not all women have all these symptoms, but overall, the effects are usually similar to Allergic Rhinitis or Sinusitis, or a bad &#8220;cold&#8221;:
> Nasal congestion
> Sneezing, coughing
> Rhinorrhea (runny nose)
> Facial pressure, sinus congestion
> Headache
> 
> What Can You Do About It?
> Treatment will depend on the severity of the symptoms.
> Some options include:
> 
> *Nasal decongestants. If you are pregnant, you should discuss any medications, including over the counter (OTC) medications, with your physician before taking. Some OB/Gyn physicians believe that decongestants are okay during pregnancy; others do not. Ask yours.
> 
> *Antihistamines. Many of the symptoms of Pregnancy Rhinitis may be caused by, or at least made worse by, the release of histamines &#8211; similar to allergic rhinitis. Antihistamines can help control severe symptoms. As noted above, use of any medications during your pregnancy should be discussed with your physician. First-generation antihistamines have been deemed safe during pregnancy and lactation.
> 
> The best option to help reduce the swelling of the lining of the nose is nasal saline rinsing. Many people have recently been discovering the benefits of the neti pot for nasal rinsing, and there are even easier ways to rinse the nose with salt water. Whatever the method used, saline nasal rinsing can help a woman with Pregnancy Rhinitis to maintain an open nasal airway and help reduce the runny-nose symptom. The use of nasal saline rinsing is completely safe during pregnancy.
> 
> 
> https://www.boogordoctor.com/2011/03/rhinitis-of-pregnancy-what-it-is-what-to-do-about-it/


----------



## allforthegirl

I know a friend that had a boy and could hardly breath through her whole PG!! I remember thinking to myself while talking with her, wow she sure sounds stuffed up bad!! She was having to take multiple breaths while talking like she was sick. Nope just a stuffed nose and a boy!!

I too have a bit of a stuffed nose but nothing overly bad. Don't remember if I had it with my others or not. I didn't keep track of anything like that back then...


----------



## Berri

My nose was stuffy all through my pregnancy (and I sneezed all through first trimester), it was a boy :)


----------



## Yipee

huh, never heard that one before, but my nose has been stuffed up the entire time and just found out today it's a girl :)


----------



## babydevil1989

Iv had a stuffy nose constantly and im having a boy x


----------



## d_b

I've had it through both my pregnancies and both are boys :)


----------



## Belly bean

Iv had a stuffy nose this whole pregnancy and I swear am going to sneeze my self into labour :haha: and im having a boy


----------



## Menelly

I had an incredibly stuffy nose with both kids, and one is a boy and one is a girl.

Fortunately, the stuffy hasn't started yet with this one.


----------

